# Mail, iPhone et Orange IMAP



## syeronne (30 Octobre 2009)

Salut à tous,

J'utilise actuellement mon iPhone Orange configuré en IMAP avec ma messagerie. Pour la configuration je peux choisir librement de mettre les fichiers supprimés dans la corbeille du serveur (appelée TRASH) ou encore mettre les messages envoyés dans le répertoire adéquat (appelé OUTBOX). Jusqu'ici tout va bien.

J'essaie de faire la même chose sur Mail et je n'y arrive pas : il impose ses propres noms de dossier dans pouvoir rien y changer (par exemple les spams sont mis dans QUARANTAINE sur le serveur et Junk dans mail, ou encore "delete items" versus TRASH). Je me retrouve donc avec plusieurs dossiers qui ont la même utilité et ça devient le bazar.

Quelqu'un sait comment changer ces paramètres dans Mail (version Snow Leopard).

Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (30 Octobre 2009)

Attention
le imap dans Mail a une particularité

présente plusieurs fois les mêmes choses
Pourquoi?


en haut la gestion par mail de la circulation ( reception brouillon envoi envoyés)
c'est le réglage de l'application Mail

en bas tu as autre chose
les bal du compte sur le serveur
reflet exact de ce qu'il y  en ligne


partie du haut inchangeable à une exception près*

partie du bas 
mix de bal inchangeables determinées par le service ( ici orange)
bal persos crées en ligne par toi

--
accessoirement , au milieu tu as tes classements en dur sur le mac
(sur mon mac)
là si imap ce seront des copies en dur
(par opposition à haut et bas qui ne sont que des caches temporaires)
-
*par ailleurs tu peux aussi assigner telle ou telle BAL pour remplir tel ou tel role
voir menu BAL / utiliser pour...)

--
 donc une fois ceci compris tu pigeras que certaines BAL sont indéboulonnables in-renommables ( ou bonjour les soucis)
 , d'autres oui


----------



## syeronne (30 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour cette réponse. Je teste ça ce soir !

Merci, pour l'avenir, de bien vouloir noter que ce genre de problème ne s'aborde pas dans "Applications" (<- clic) !

On déménage.


----------



## no-2 (25 Février 2010)

bonjour syeronne et pascalformac, je souhaiterai aussi utilisé le serveur IMAP d'orange. J'ai réussi à le configurer sur mon iPhone mais la tentative est infructueuse sur mon Mac. Comment avez-vous configuré votre compte SVP ?Merci par avance de votre aide.


----------



## nemo62 (8 Janvier 2012)

no-2 a dit:


> bonjour syeronne et pascalformac, je souhaiterai aussi utilisé le serveur IMAP d'orange. J'ai réussi à le configurer sur mon iPhone mais la tentative est infructueuse sur mon Mac. Comment avez-vous configuré votre compte SVP ?Merci par avance de votre aide.



Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème. J'utilise des comptes Orange en POP mais marre d'avoir 4 fois les mêmes messages (iMac + MacBook + iPhone + iPad). Je souhaite transformer mes comptes POP en IMAP mais cela semble impossible chez Orange !!! Il m'est proposé de passé à une option "Gigamail" payante de chez Orange !!!

Est-ce obligatoire ou existe-t'il une autre solution .

Cordialement.

EDIT : bon je progresse grâce à cet autre post ; apparemment c'est Gigamail obligatoire, ce qui ne me plait pas... Dans ce sujet pascalformac parle de créer un compte Gmail pour gérer des comptes POP puis importer le compte Gmail en IMAP : comment faire en pratique ? Cela fonctionnera-t'il pour iMac + iPhone + iPad ?

ReCordialement.


----------

